# Leapforce Hiring Search Engine Evaluators



## ladybug

I just got hired on a few weeks ago with them and I really enjoy the work. Most people start off with very limited part time hours but as you get the hang of it and work faster they usually move up the availability. The website is http://www.leapforce.com . It's definitely a legitimate job and would be great for those looking for work at home and who do well on the computer. :kung:


----------



## equinecpa

How much does it pay?


----------



## sisterpine

Can you tell me anything about what type of test this is? Apparently if you fail all or part you cannot retake the test either. thanks in advance sisterpine

Am I required to take and pass a qualification exam to become an independent agent?
Yes, to become a Leapforce At Home independent agent, you are required to take and pass a two part qualification exam. The exam tests both your theoretical and practical comprehension of search engine evaluation. The qualification exam is difficult and will require your full attention to complete successfully.


----------



## ladybug

Sorry for the delay in responding  They pay 13.40/hr. and the test wasn't hard at all(It is open book). I just studied up on the materials they gave me and then took the test. It seems to be a really great job so far.


----------



## Missy M

Are there certain hours that you have to work or can you do the work when you want. How many hours can you work - minimum / maximum.


----------



## BP-35

Thanks for the lead Ladybug. Iâve been to their site and itâs very interesting. Iâve got a couple more questions. If you or any others who have tried Leapforce can answer them I would be most appreciative.

Like Missy M Iâd like to know how much you can work in a month. I read that the minimum is 200 tasks but is there a maximum.

How long does it take to complete a task, on average?

Other than Firefox, is there any other software that you must load on your computer?

If anybody else has tried it, what are your opinions regarding working for Leapforce.

Thanks.


----------



## Catalytic

I work for a competing company, and I imagine LF has a strict NDA which prohibits their sub-contractors from answering the questions you're asking. It's honest work, you won't get rich doing it, but you will get paid. It's more than minimum wage, and you don't have to use gasoline getting to work, or buy work clothes :goodjob:


----------



## L.A.

How's working out? Has anyone else signed up?
It looks good.


----------



## ladybug

Sorry guys for the delay in responding, I couldn't find my original post  I am still working for them, this is my 8th month and I believe they are still hiring. Tasks take various amounts of time and Catalytic is correct there are some questions we aren't allowed to answer as it will get us in trouble  There is no maximum amount of hours and time available may vary but it is a very good way to supplement income or as a part time job. I work part-time but there are people who work more hours than I do (I home school also) so I know more time is available. When you first get started it may take a little time to get more hours, but all in all it is a very good job.


----------



## micheleruland

I looked at their site too and submitting my application/resume. Looks interesting. Only thing I'm nervous about is that if I do get an offer from them, I'll have to provide my SS# to an unknown online organization. Please tell me that Leapforce is not a cover for some kind of identity theft ring!


----------



## Halfway

I took the test and failed. Yup. Failed. 

Now, I am well educated and not used to failing very often, but the first test of 30 plus questions was a temple rubbing experience.

Test was open book and multiple choice, but there was so much ambiguity it was crazy. The guidebook is large and should have the answers, but it seems it left open much room for interpretation. I just received another e-mail allowing me to take it again (they must need the evaluators), but I am not sure the hour or two I intended on performing each day is my cup of tea.

I am glad Ladybug thought it was easy!!! I may have bone-headed and submitted without saving, who knows. 

They do seem very legitimate though. They have been a round a while.

I"ll post the outcome if I re-rest. :huh:


----------



## Irish

Good morning!! 

I have Leapforce up on another tab and am looking at it. The thing I wondered, I joined another site, took quite a few questionaires, then when I had accrued a nice little sum of money, I couldn't log in. I sent an email to the 'contact' and no answer. I also tried to change my password, and couldn't. But, they kept sending me the questionaires. That is my main concern. Do the work and then suddenly, not being able to log in and losing any money earned.


----------



## Halfway

Irish said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I have Leapforce up on another tab and am looking at it. The thing I wondered, I joined another site, took quite a few questionaires, then when I had accrued a nice little sum of money, I couldn't log in. I sent an email to the 'contact' and no answer. I also tried to change my password, and couldn't. But, they kept sending me the questionaires. That is my main concern. Do the work and then suddenly, not being able to log in and losing any money earned.


What was the other site?

Might save someone some trouble.


----------



## Irish

Halfway said:


> What was the other site?
> 
> Might save someone some trouble.


Oh, yikes. I'm trying to think of the name!! The 'contact name' was Marie Brighton or very similar. It has been about a month, if not more, by now. They have a Twitter presence. Matter of fact, I think I first saw it on Twitter.... 

If I find the name, I'll post it here. So, yep, I'm a little leery of these things now. 

:bash:

ETA: I Binged it and the company is Synovate. I've been trying to log-in just now, couldn't, so I sent another email to see if I can get logged in. Just my experience.


----------



## Halfway

Ok, thought I would follow-up. I did take the re-test and passed. I must have submitted without saving at some point because I had some browser trouble...who knows. Anyhow, use the guide book and it is not all that tough, just detail oriented. I can see maybe 1-2 hours a day at most.


----------



## Irish

An update! I finally got an email back from "Marie Brighton" at Synovate. She created a new password for me and I was able to log in, change my password, then check for any new surveys. On the password, it seems you have to do it exactly, such as upper and lower case letters. 

Well, alrighty, then, I'm good to go!!


----------



## VA Susan

Seems I'm disqualified because of dialup!


Irish,
Let us know if they pay you!


----------

